# Anyone still riding bikes in SoCal?



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

been quiet in here lately. I'm assuming its because you're all out riding 

We rode up Hwy 2 to Mt. Disappointment last weekend (on the way to Mt Wilson) then climbed around on some rocks at the top. Not the easiest final road up, but the views are worth it.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Ah bicycles... I remember those. I think.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Last time I went up to Mount D I encountered this!










More recently I went up to the bay area for some new roads. Nothing like climbing under a canopy of redwoods for what seems like endless miles.

I posted my ride under the "Ride Reports" forum:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...orts/norcal-weekend-awesome-roads-348574.html


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

and a very foggy ride through Griffith Park this morning around 8am. (Mt Hollywood)


----------



## squidler4 (Jan 31, 2015)

Rode up GMR with a friend on the 4th of July. There were a lot of riders going up the mountain.


----------

